# Check out this email from an ebay member(VERY LONG!)



## leavemealone (Feb 13, 2010)

Ok first I will try to explain what happened here.I won't disclose the sellers name,however I will tell you what the product was and if you "happen" to know,or figure out,who the seller is,then sweet.
A couple of months ago,just on a whim I ran across an item on ebay that was called amalgamelt.Now Im sure most of you are familiar with this product,or at least familiar with what it is suppose to do.For those that don't know I will copy and paste the description from the item 

3 OUNCES Amalgamelt: Mercury free amalgam for fine gold and computer gold processing. This formula will grab all the gold from black sand fines, computer fingers. crushed ore concentrates and even some flake gold vials. simply heat to 540 degrees F., pour in your gold dust fines and strip Your computer boards; Works with fingers or crushed micro chips, Just complete the simple melt process described in the included packet. Works better than mercury but non toxic! This formula was designed by a metallurgical chemist in 1991 as an alternative to mercury. The entire procedure from scrap or fines to pure gold recovery is included with Amalgamelt. FREE ON-LINE SUPPORT WITH THIS PURCHASE.

It was $9 with free shipping......what could possibly go wrong :roll: :roll: :roll: !
Upon recieving the amalgamelt(bismuth),I took out the inclosed directions,or should I say novel.It wasn't really that long,but it was 10 times longer than the brief directions on the auction.So I took a small amount and heated it in a container until it melted,and added some material.Now for those of you that know what happened..QUIT LAUGHING! For those of you that don't,basically it turned to mush and of course,much like bismuth,pretty much nothing floated.I contacted the seller and expressed my discouragement,and how I could justify spending several days to process material this way,when I can take a couple of pounds of material and end up with a 24k nugget in 24 hours using my current method.Within a couple of hours he refunded my money,he never contaced me,he never asked me what went wrong,he never attempted to "fix" the problem dispite the auction stating "free online support".I emailed him back immediately and asked "are you sure you are ok with that?"to which he replied something like it's not worth $9 for you to be upset(paraphrasing).I had contemplated leaving him neutral feedback,but he had 100% positive and I couldn't see doing it just over $9....that he refunded anyways.It was simply unjustifiable.

So thats it.I never heard anything back from him again.............until this morning.
below is a list of our emails starting with the first one he sent this morning leading up to the last one he just sent.

SELLER: Hmmm, wow Johnny quite a process, was just cleaning out My e-box and had to read this about 4 X and am still totally baffled? Been processing and mining for about 30 years now and am Chief of Operations for a mine in the Catalina Mountains. Would dearly like to know more about the miracle 24hr process. I know if I depletion guild the pins in My old reagent nitric it still takes a little over two days to digest all the copper, if I AR it which is silly I still have to precip it filter, dry, drive off the nitrates and cupell it. If I break out the Cyanide I'm still in the same boat! I really want to know what floats this 24-24 boat. Is it electrolytic? That's the fastest way to strip the pins I know of but still it's hard to get 24k. Any insight or free info would help the environment. Thanks.D

ME: First of all you shouldn't use $5 words (depletion guild)in the wrong context,and you shouldn't use them when a $1 word accurately describes what you want.Depletion guild is bringing something to the surface.Nothing to do with what you are trying to convey.
Next you need to learn the correct order of processing.You do not percipitate before you neutralize the nitrates.If you are able to do that,then there is no point in neutralizing the nitrates.And last,if you cannot digest a couple of pounds of base metals overnight,then you are definitely doing something wrong.I can do it in a couple of hours
Johnny

SELLER: You're good with word games Johnny but that's not what I asked, I'm looking for what You do to accomplish Your 24-24 process. To depletion guild is not simply one meaning, yes to bring gold to the surface is one aspect of the depletion process but to digest base and semi precious metals with the purpose of surfacting the gold and suspending the non precious metals is depletion guilding And Yes I do precipitate without neutralizing! You didn't know You could skip that step and save Yourself a pisssing contest or for short the urea. and I wasn't nor mentioned neutralize but drive off nitrates. And sure I can heat the nitric or other acids and speed up the process, is that all You are doing? I thought You had some revelation or new thing. If You can't just say it You should go to the patent office.D

ME: Look bud.I'm not gonna play this game with you.If you think you know what you are doing then why did you even write me?You started this whole crap.Personally I think you are just bored and looking to start an argument with someone,but tomorrow is valentines day and I am planning something really nice for my wife and I don't need your negativity.If you think you are better than me great.I hope you think I am a worthless piece of crap.I hope you think I deserve to die.Just do me a favor and keep it to yourself.
I don't care how long you have processed.I don't care what you process or how much you think you know.You absolutely under NO circumstance,can precipitate gold out of AR,until the nitrates have been used up.Now if you think I am wrong,and you think you want to try to correct me.......DON'T.Just keep on thinking what you think.I am ok without knowing it.
I hope that what you started....was worth how it ended.
Johnny

(After that I swapped over to ebay and left him negative feedback)

SELLER: Nope rimes with Dope, I'm a powerful wizard and an Alchemist and it's not what I think I know but what I have done and experienced and at about 9:15 Tonight I'm going to My lab and think real hard negativity as I make My metals and fluxes, so loud Your ears are going to ring. Nope, I'm telling You gold precipitated from strong acid, back like crack, boom like total sponge almost instant purple of casious. I thought You had something but I think You are a liar. You knocked My Amalgamelt before finding out the infinity of the subject. You know what buddy boy? I can precipitate gold out of solution with presence of high silver in acid solutions!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You're just like a stupid punk kid in My eyes. That's why I gave the cry baby a refund and he didn't have the decency t0 return the product. I have 100%, do stuf like the Guy whose Wife ran over his basket and anode/cathode on his new Reverse Electroplate Machine and I sent a new one free of charge. Would have given Yu a refund of postage but dopes don't know they just jump the gun around Tombstone. I snooped Your f-back and You get an F a great big FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFU. You are a nasty mouth beeeeaaach. Reviling puUUUUUUUUkee. that was about a week or so ago. OK retort this say teacher! teacher! jhon jhon did that and jhon jhon did this! STOP SNIVELING

Sometimes it just isn't worth buying anything from ebay.


----------



## aflacglobal (Feb 13, 2010)

Hee, hee. I couldn't resist so i send him a i'm a dummy question on ebay. 
I like to play sometimes to.  

Someone on here was trying to sell a stripping cell that he made awhile back. http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=6522


----------



## aflacglobal (Feb 13, 2010)

TRI-METAFLUX-PROCESS :roll: 
What a name. ROTFL 
And the hits keep coming.

Where's Megan when you need her ?


http://cgi.ebay.com/TRI-METAFLUX-PROCESS-MOTHER-BOARD-BLACK-SANDS-14Gm_W0QQitemZ330404226200QQcmdZViewItemQQptZCoins_Bullion?hash=item4ceda06498


----------



## leavemealone (Feb 13, 2010)

OMG megan?!?!?!? Boy theres a name I haven't heard in a long time! Yeh that would have been a riot if she had got involved.Nickvc emailed me this morning and said .....the people that really don't understand,just think they can find eldorado.Boy that could not be said any more perfect!
Johnny


----------



## Lou (Feb 16, 2010)

As disturbing as this is, let's not bash other people's process (dubious as it seems to me). Bismuth works fine for dissolving gold as a surrogate for lead in the traditional fire assay. Seeing as the metal is something like 15 buck a pound, I'd rather go with lead. 

Anyway, discussion closed. Last thing I want to read is some hokey pokey alchemist thought war crap.


----------



## leavemealone (Feb 16, 2010)

> As disturbing as this is, let's not bash other people's process (dubious as it seems to me).


Hey lou.I wasnt bashing his process(at first),I was only upset because in the ebay description he made it sound like such a miracle product that can speed up your process time exponentially.That is why I was disheartened.
It wasn't until he started antagonizing me that I started fighting back.

But man were you right about the hokey pokey crap!

Johnny


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 16, 2010)

...


----------



## leavemealone (Feb 17, 2010)

> Will someone PLEASE lock this thread from further posts.


I would love to hear why you want this locked.There were no rules broken,its in the right catagory,and noone is arguing about anything.There have been no profanities used,and it is in fact informative,even though in this catagory it doesn't have to be,and considering I have been on this forum way the heck longer than you gusavus it is quite offensive that you want this locked.
Johnny


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 17, 2010)

...


----------



## aflacglobal (Feb 17, 2010)

Which fool ?


----------



## leavemealone (Feb 17, 2010)

> First off my nick is gustavus not ( gusavus), I joined the forum January 14/09 preceding your membership by 15 months.



First off Gustavus I joined the forum in 2007.You may want to get your facts straight before you you come after me.I joined this forum WAY before you and before about 10,000 people that are registered now.
Second I know your name is gustavus.....I apologize I made a simple mistake when typing and missed one letter which I am sure you knew what I meant.Similar to you typing the word "nick" when you meant to type "name".


> You have shown an inclination in your email to the ebay vendor to stir the pot, he refunded you your money and yet you tried to gather support for your campaign against him using the forum.


He contacted me first with the insults,so you can throw that crap out the window.


> And you never know, some fool may have jumped on your wagon.


Just because anyone here may agree with something that you don't,does NOT make them a fool.And if I were you I would not refer to Aflac that way.That is dangerous territory.He has been a huge asset to this forum and we all are grateful and lucky to have him.

I repeat 


> There were no rules broken,its in the right catagory,and noone is arguing about anything.There have been no profanities used,and it is in fact informative,even though in this catagory it doesn't have to be,and considering I have been on this forum way the heck longer than you gusavus it is quite offensive that you want this locked.



If you have an issue with a personal post,that is in the right catagory,that has no vulgar language and does not bash anyone on this forum,you need to seek help or contact a moderator.
I have done nothing wrong,I was not trying to get anyone on "my side" considering what happened on ebay had been closed.I was merely sharing a personal story on the forum.
[quoteThere was a time in my life not too long ago that I was very antagonistic and ready to jump on anyone for the slightest of reason, some of the early members may recall a fellow from Manitoba whom I jumped on. I could have easily done the same with you but have grown beyond.
][/quote]
I have seen many responses from you that were both antagonistic and uncalled for.There is no place for that on this forum.Everyone is here to learn and have fun,and it took me a long time to realize this is not a place to take out a personal problem.
I want to tell you a quick story.I was much worse than you.I took something the wrong way on here and the end result was me begging for nick to allow me to come back to the forum.I was a complete ass to someone on here that I knew nothing about and was trying so hard to help me.Now I told you that so that maybe you can learn from my experience and not turn this situation into something ugly.I am sorry if you did not agree with anything that I said to that gentleman on ebay,but that I said what I felt.And I am sorry if you are offended by anything here that I have written to you,that is not my intention.Now I am willing to move past this and be friends if you can too.
Johnny


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 17, 2010)

It has been my experience that posting facts, without trying to lead a reader, is the best policy. 

It stands to reason that when individuals have a particular problem, they seek support. The end result can often be that not everyone is sympathetic. In many cases, each of us will come to conclusions that are different from those drawn by others. All too often, the responsible party for a given transgression is glorified, making the victim a victim once again. 

May I suggest that this topic be discussed in the light as I've proposed, above? 

Facts should be stated, with no comments that are intended to lead readers. Those that don't care to read the thread should simply not do so. No purpose is served by creating a combative environment. 

I can assure you that, as a moderator, I read all posts, but many are less than interesting to me. Were I not moderating, I'd simply avoid them. We all have a right to state our positions so long as we do it honestly, without violating the rules of the board. No profanity, no religion, no politics, no personal attacks. Do expect, however, to be challenged when posting misleading information, or anything that has the potential to be harmful. 

Get along, people, so no one has to be banned from the forum.

Harold


----------



## aflacglobal (Feb 17, 2010)

Very well put Harold.


----------



## leavemealone (Feb 17, 2010)

I think harold has a dictionary and a thesaurus sewn into his head. :mrgreen: 
On a side note,we got a new cell phone today and I feel like I am retarded.Our old phone was quite technologically advance,but it is a cave man phone compared to this new [email protected]#R%&%^& This stupid thing flips open like 3 ways,has voice command and some other crap Im not even going to try to explain.I went to ITT for electronics engineering and this stuff is rocket science to me!
Johnny
Thanks again harold.


Welcome!

Harold


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 18, 2010)

aflacglobal said:


> Very well put Harold.


Thanks, Aflac. 

Harold


----------



## blueduck (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for providing the information on this fella and his "product" as it came up in a search on the big online yardsale i was doing for a "gold concentrator" to see if anyone had a certain type machine listed again.... and the description had me run a search for the name "Tri-Metaflux" which of course led to this post here!!! 

Bismuth eh. its up to $29.00 and free shipping but the fella only has a 99.6 positive feedback rate today..... btw i was not interested in purchasing, but interested in what it was someone is peddling now as the "all that and more" product to recover any metals when it appears in front of me.

I still try to tell folks about the GRF and the folks here who have more information for free than the folks who peddle information, so hopefully there are a few new folks once inawhile, mostly i do that on the GPAA forum where Megan is pushing her products to unsuspecting folks once every now and again, though i do not outright bash anyone for trying to make a sawbuck in these troubled economic times, but mining the miner is not what i am about, even though i peddle prospecting supplies..... i suppose i could learn to be deceptive too, but then i would have to learn to live with myself all over again.

William
Idaho


----------

